# Stolen Patek Phillipe



## desertfox330

Hi Forum,

I am looking for help locating my wife's stolen Ladies Calatrava Blue Dial Diamond 18kt White Gold watch, REF 4897G-001 It was stolen in Dubai on May 7th and do believe that it may have been sold to a shop or individual in Hong Kong. SN is7019144

I would appreciate and help or advice for the return of the watch. Reward offered for its return

Regards,


Markus


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Hi Markus,

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Have you reported the loss to Patek Philippe? There are also recovery services like the Art Loss Registery here: The Watch Register and My Stolen Watch here: MyStolenWatch ? The database of stolen and lost watches


----------



## peenoise

If it got stolen in Dubai, did you report it on authorities in there, Dubai is know to have a stringent security. Almost all areas has CCTV, crimes are being solved mostly within 24 hrs. Hope you recovered your item.


----------



## JayLecoe

What were the circumstances of the theft, this info may help all of us.


----------



## bloody watches

More information helps prevent thefts, what makes you think it was sold in a shop in Hong Kong ??


----------



## bloody watches

CMSgt Bo said:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Have you reported the loss to Patek Philippe? There are also recovery services like the Art Loss Registery here: The Watch Register and My Stolen Watch here: MyStolenWatch ? The database of stolen and lost watches


Could you add something like this as a sticky ?? or automatic reply to new posts ???


----------



## CMSgt Bo

The member hasn't returned since starting this thread back in May.


----------



## lvt

Maybe he already got a PP homage


----------



## Mr. T

Damn, I feel terrible for people this happens to. Just keep the watch on you at all times or locked up in a safe somewhere!


----------



## peenoise

CMSgt Bo said:


> The member hasn't returned since starting this thread back in May.


Or it is just a made up story, idk...


----------



## FordHammie

Chrono24.com is a good place to start; most watches have serial numbers within their posts. Finders fee would be nice!  Good Luck


desertfox330 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I am looking for help locating my wife's stolen Ladies Calatrava Blue Dial Diamond 18kt White Gold watch, REF 4897G-001 It was stolen in Dubai on May 7th and do believe that it may have been sold to a shop or individual in Hong Kong. SN is7019144
> 
> I would appreciate and help or advice for the return of the watch. Reward offered for its return
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Markus


----------

